# Lärm bei der Inbetriebnahme



## Hand (26 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
nehme gerade eine Maschine in Betrieb, 1m daneben produziert eine Presse.
Wir haben also Gehörschutz auf, aber das Dumm Dumm Dumm hört man immer noch.

Wir müssen grade den EA Check machen, das funktioniert nur ueber Handzeichen, oder uebers Notepad auf dem Laptop. Um Automatikablaeufte zu implementieren fehlt mir die Konzentration.

In 2 Tagen soll alles laufen.. vielleicht in 2 Wochen.

Hattet ihr sowas Schonmal?
Ich geh morgen zum Kunden uns sag ihm er stellt entweder seine Maschine ab, oder ich stell mich ab.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Oktober 2011)

Das Problemm hatte ich früher auch, glücklicherweise bin ich jetzt fast Taub. 
Die IBN läuft wie geschmiert und wenn der Chef meckert, ist mir das auch egal.


----------



## PeterEF (26 Oktober 2011)

naja - sowas ist doch eher die Regel als die Ausnahme. 

Ich bin manchmal eher verwirrt, wenn Kollegen zur IB mit unfertigen Programmen erscheinen


----------



## Question_mark (26 Oktober 2011)

*Schon mal was von Lärmschutz gehört ?*

Hallo,



			
				PeterEF schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin manchmal eher verwirrt, wenn Kollegen zur IB mit unfertigen Programmen erscheinen



Das fertige Programm ist ja auch nicht so wichtig ...
Hauptsache ein iPad, ein iPhone und einen Kamm dabei...
Und dann nach Mama weinen, wenn so eine fürchterliche, grausige und übelriechende Maschine (mal schnell etwas Deo nachspritzen) mich daran hindert, die IBS durchzuführen.



			
				Hand schrieb:
			
		

> Ich geh morgen zum Kunden uns sag ihm er stellt entweder seine Maschine ab, oder ich stell mich ab.



Stell Dich besser selber ab. Hast Du schon mal probiert, ob Du Deinen Nick "Hand" nachtanzen kannst ?

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Oktober 2011)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Apfel Telefon habe ich auch immer dabei, nur den Kamm brauch nicht mehr


----------



## Hand (26 Oktober 2011)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bist du hier der Forentroll?


----------



## Tommi (26 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

alle Arbeitnehmer haben das Recht auf einen Arbeitsplatz, der die Sicherheit und die Gesundheit nicht beeinträchtigt.

Gegen die dB(A) helfen Dir Deine Gehörschützer, das ist für vorübergehende Arbeiten durchaus legitim.

Wenn Du Dich wegen dem "Restlärm" nicht konzentrieren kannst, bleibt Dir nur das Arbeiten außerhalb der Produktionszeit, also nach Feierabend oder Nachts. Das ist in dem Job nun mal so.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß Du nicht im "Kollisionsbereich" mit der
Presse arbeitest.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## vierlagig (26 Oktober 2011)

Hand schrieb:


> Bist du hier der Forentroll?



QM ist eines der besten Pferde im Stall


----------



## Blockmove (26 Oktober 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das Problemm hatte ich früher auch, glücklicherweise bin ich jetzt fast Taub.
> Die IBN läuft wie geschmiert und wenn der Chef meckert, ist mir das auch egal.



Tja Helmut so hat das Alter auch seine Vorzüge!
Ich hör auch nur noch das was ich hören will ... sagt zumindest meine Frau 

Und angesichts der Qualität heutiger Gehörschutz gibts ja keine lauten Anlagen mehr. Ich hab vor längerer Zeit mal einen dieser elektronischen aktiven Gehörschutz testen können. War erstaunlich.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Question_mark (26 Oktober 2011)

*Dezentes Wiehern vom Champion QM*

Hallo,



			
				vl schrieb:
			
		

> QM ist eines der besten Pferde im Stall



Stimmt, ich mache die größten Äpfel und den meisten Mist 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (26 Oktober 2011)

*Foxtrott Uniform Charly Kilo*

Hallo,



			
				Hand schrieb:
			
		

> Bist du hier der Forentroll?



Nicht wirklich...

Aber meinst Du, das Du wirklich als Inbetriebsetzer oder Projektleiter belastbar bist 

Gruß 

Question_mark


----------



## Hand (26 Oktober 2011)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich mach des Geschäft seit über 15 Jahren, aber sowas ist mir noch nicht untergekommen .
Normaler Produktionslärm ist ja ok, aber dort versteht man sich nicht mal ohne Gehörschutz.
Normal werden für sowas Produktionspausen eingeplant, was bringen 2 Programmierer und 3 Elektriker die sich nur übern Notizblock unterhalten können.
Sicher kann man so arbeiten, mach braucht dann halt 5x so lang.


----------



## bike (26 Oktober 2011)

Hand schrieb:


> Ich mach des Geschäft seit über 15 Jahren, aber sowas ist mir noch nicht untergekommen .



Irgend jemand hat den Auftrag angenommen.
Also soll der oder die sich darum kümmern, dass die IBN schnell, gut und sicher erfolgen kann. Ohne Gehörschaden.

Ich kenne das Problem, dass du nicht hörst wenn deine Maschine durch ein Cover fährt, weil es zu laut ist.#
Du merkst es erst dann, wenn die Blechfetzen dein Gesichtsfeld erreichen.
Doch welche Alternative gibt es?


bike


btw: also noch höre ich zu gut, daher ist eine Micky Maus mein Hauptarbeitsgerät, noch vor dem Rechner.


----------



## Question_mark (26 Oktober 2011)

*Na watt denn un ?*

Hallo,



			
				Hand schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher kann man so arbeiten, mach braucht dann halt 5x so lang.



Ist auch nicht das wirkliche Problem. Wenn ich ein Angebot abgebe, dann sehe ich mir doch vorher die Anlage und das Umfeld an und dementsprechend muss ich diese Umstände in meinem Angebot berücksichtigen.

Ich hasse Frühstücksingenieure ...

Gruß 

Question_mark


----------



## Hand (26 Oktober 2011)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leider hab ich das Angebot nicht gemacht.
Ich wollte hier auch keine Grundsatzdisku ausloesen, und deine abwertenden Bemerkungen kannst du dir auch sonstwo hinschieben.

gn8


----------



## Ralle (26 Oktober 2011)

Es gibt  sicher Arbeitsumgebungen, die an die Grenze des Machbaren gehen. Ich war früher in Ziegeleien tätig, meist erträglich, manchmal, im Winter, bei abgeschalteten Anlagen saukalt, im Sommer heiß usw. Der Auftraggeber versucht natürlich, möglichst wenig Stillstand zu haben, koste ja alles Geld. Ich würde in deinem Fall auch versuchen, nachts zu arbeiten, falls die Presse nicht rund um die Uhr läuft.

@qm
Kann es sein, dass du noch nie 5m neben eine riesigen Presse gestanden hast? Das geht bis in die Knochen und haut dir alle paar Sekunden das Hirn gegen die Hartschale. Das hat nichts mit Weichei zu tun, ich finde das ganz schön gefährlich, oft sind ja noch sicherheitstechnische Einrichtung an der zu errichtenden Maschine deaktiviert, da fährt man bei der IBN fix einen seiner Monteure über den Haufen. Deine Sprüche find ich da grad eher unangemessen.


----------



## Approx (27 Oktober 2011)

Ich kenne zwar die örtlichen Gegebenheiten des problematischen Pressenwerkes nicht - aber gibt es heutzutage nicht immer irgendwo in der Nähe der Schallquelle einen Raum, in dem man sich mit ner langen Netzwerkstrippe verziehen kann?
Ich arbeite mittlerweile seit 20 Jahren in einem Stahlwerk, da gibts natürlich Leitstände, Schalthäuser usw.
Wer mal die Gelegenheit bekommt, einen 100MW Lichtbogenofen in Aktion zu sehen (und hören!), der sollte es tun! Da vibrieren noch in 40m Entfernung die Schuhsohlen vom Schalldruck... Bisher sind allen (wirklich allen) externen Leuten die Kinnladen heruntergefallen. 


ps: @helmut, meine Ohren sind auch nicht mehr die Besten - wieso eigentlich....? ;-) 
So long
Approx


----------



## maxi (27 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

zu laut gibt es hier leider nicht; Sondern das falsche Schutzmittel. (Mickymouse hilft hier sehr)

Auch gibt es diese mit Kommunikationsmitteln. Am besten sind hier die Geräte für Hubschruaberpiloten und jene für die "Dräger" der Feuerwehr.


Hoffe ist dir hilfreich,

grüße


----------



## Deltal (27 Oktober 2011)

Also Lärm auf einer IBN ist wirklich eher die Regel. Wenn man sich wirlich einmal Konzentrieren muss.. Laptop abstecken und sich ein ruhiges Plätzchen suchen.
Die IBN selbst ist sehr schwer, vor allem wenn dein Kollege kaum Erfahrung hat. Und gerade wenn man z.B. Motoren testet, ist es halt schon besser wenn man hören kann welcher Antrieb da losfahren will. Geht etwas mechanisch kaputt weil du nichts hören kannst..  ist nicht deine Schuld?

Das gehört leider mit zum Job.. Ponyhof und so..


----------



## bike (27 Oktober 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> @qm
> Kann es sein, dass du noch nie 5m neben eine riesigen Presse gestanden hast? Das geht bis in die Knochen und haut dir alle paar Sekunden das Hirn gegen die Hartschale. Das hat nichts mit Weichei zu tun, ich finde das ganz schön gefährlich, oft sind ja noch sicherheitstechnische Einrichtung an der zu errichtenden Maschine deaktiviert, da fährt man bei der IBN fix einen seiner Monteure über den Haufen. Deine Sprüche find ich da grad eher unangemessen.



Was haut gegen was? 

Ich habe in einer Gesenkschmiede einen Schmiedehammer mit ca 1200 to neben einer bestehenden Anlage in Betriebgenommen.
Ja, laut kann weh tun.

Doch dort ist es meist so: 7/24


bike


----------



## Perfektionist (27 Oktober 2011)

aus diesen Gründen liebe ich es, sonntags zu arbeiten. Da hat man meist die Ruhe, die es für effektives Arbeiten braucht.

Ansonsten: Nerven behalten. Ruhig bleiben. Und wenn sich IBN und die Presse gegenseitig ausschließen, dann muss das eben geregelt werden ...


----------



## Perfektionist (27 Oktober 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Was haut gegen was?


gut, wenn nur Hartschale, dann haut nichts gegen Hartschale


----------



## Ralle (27 Oktober 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> gut, wenn nur Hartschale, dann haut nichts gegen Hartschale



Yep, bei mir rollt da ein Kirschkern wild rum!


----------



## malibu (28 Oktober 2011)

hdkhbfrw
Malibu


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 Oktober 2011)

malibu schrieb:


> @QM und VL: Wegen solcher Sch... typen wie euch haben wir in Deutschland das Fachkräfte- und Qualitätsproblem. ........



*ROFL* *ROFL* *ROFL*

Genau deswegen und nur deswegen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Oktober 2011)

malibu schrieb:


> @QM und VL: Wegen solcher Sch... typen wie euch haben wir in Deutschland das Fachkräfte- und Qualitätsproblem. Wer will sich solche Arbeitsbedingungen, wie sie HAND schildert denn heute noch antun? Sesselpfurzende Jungingenieure doch nicht. Den Vertrieblern ist es bei der Auftragsannahme fast immer egal, was für ein Ambiente für den Programmierer bei der IBN herrscht.
> Also ist jeder für sich verantwortlich und wenn er die Kiste abschalten läßt, dann find ich das voll ok.
> Das VL und QM das nicht machen, sieht man schon an Ihrer voll gestörten Beiträgen.
> 
> ...



Woher willst du da wissen, was und wie die beiden Arbeiten?
Wieso sind deren oft Fachliche und Hilfreichen Beiträge gestört?

Sie haben nur auf ein wenig rumgejammer reagiert, Heulsusen 
finde ich Ekelhaft.

Zu welchen Bundesland hört nochmal Kasachtan?


----------



## malibu (28 Oktober 2011)

Ich glaube nicht, daß HAND eine Heulsuse ist. Sonst würde er diesen Thread nicht aufgemacht haben und höflich nach unserer Meinung gefragt haben, sondern wie viele andere den Job hingeschmissen oder an Kollegen weitergereicht haben.
Scheinbar ist nicht nur dein Nagel verrostet, sondern auch dein Hirn.
Und tschüss. Dieses Forum verkommt immer mehr zu einer Ansammlung arroganter .....


----------



## Larry Laffer (28 Oktober 2011)

malibu schrieb:


> I... Dieses Forum verkommt immer mehr zu einer Ansammlung arroganter .....



*ACK* - und du gehörst m.E. auch mit dazu ...
Wer bist du noch, dass du dir diese Meinung meinst leisten zu können ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Oktober 2011)

malibu schrieb:


> Scheinbar ist nicht nur dein Nagel verrostet, sondern auch dein Hirn.
> Und tschüss. Dieses Forum verkommt immer mehr zu einer Ansammlung arroganter .....



Auf Wiedersehen, lass dich nicht aufhalten.


----------



## Question_mark (28 Oktober 2011)

*...*

Hallo,



			
				malibu schrieb:
			
		

> @QM und VL: Wegen solcher Sch... typen wie euch haben wir in Deutschland das Fachkräfte- und Qualitätsproblem.



Ach so, das wusste ich noch garnicht. Das tut mir aber jetzt wirklich voll leid, weißt Du  ...

@vl, das ich hätte ja niemals von Dir gedacht. Als Entschädigung kannst Du ja den Jungs dabei helfen, einen Gehörschutz zu stricken    

Gruß vom

Question_mark


----------



## Blockmove (28 Oktober 2011)

malibu schrieb:


> Gruß aus Kasachstan
> Malibu




Und warum hat dich dein Chef nach Kasachstan geschickt und nicht ins sonnige Malibu?

Diesmal ohne Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (28 Oktober 2011)

Wenn ich in einer solchen Umgebung öfters arbeiten müsste, würde ich es nur mit entsprechender Ausrüstung machen. Ansonsten können sich gerne die "harten Säue" ihre Ohren und Gesundheit kaputtmachen, dafür gibts dann vom Chef auch nachher einen Keks...

Kann mir schon vorstellen dass ein alleine ein Signalcheck ohne anständige Kommunikationsmöglichkeit so viel länger dauert, dass sich eine entsprechende Ausrüstung bezahlt machen könnte.

Von Sennheiser gibt es z.B. Headsets mit aktiver Schallunterdrückung:
http://www.sennheiser.com/sennheiser/home_de.nsf/root/professional_aviation_active-noise_504212

So ein Headset kostet dann aber auch mal an die 1000 Euro.
Ob das funktioniert hängt aber auch vom Schall selber ab, denn die aktiven Systeme arbeiten eher für tiefere Frequenzen. Ich würde einfach mal eine Anfrage an Sennheiser stellen, ob die ein System für so einen Einsatzbereich haben (evtl. Tonaufnahme zuschicken).


----------



## Tigerente1974 (28 Oktober 2011)

Immer locker durch die Hose atmen...

Gehörschutz hin oder her. Jeder der schon mal neben einer Schmiedepresse oder sonst einer Maschine gearbeitet hat die ordentlich rumpelt, dürfte wohl wissen, dass nicht nur die Kommunikation das Problem ist. Ein hochkonzentriertes Arbeiten ist unter solchen Bedingungen nur begrenzt möglich.


----------



## Question_mark (28 Oktober 2011)

*Mach was oder beschwere Dich nicht ...*

Hallo,



			
				Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten können sich gerne die "harten Säue" ihre Ohren und Gesundheit kaputtmachen



Ich lasse mir auch nicht meine Gesundheit durch solche Arbeiten kaputt machen. Wie schon einige Kollegen angedeutet haben, gibt es entsprechende Arbeitsschutzmittel oder auch die Möglichkeit, einiges im Sinne von "remote" irgendwo in einem ruhigen Raum über WLAN oder andere technische Möglichkeiten abzuwickeln. Man muß natürlich nach solchen Möglichkeiten zumeist leider selber suchen und das organisieren.
Und ich muß zugeben, manchmal muß man selber die Initiative ergreifen, um solche unzumutbaren Bedingungen abzustellen. Ich habe mit meinen Beiträgen nicht darauf reflektiert, das der unter solchen Umständen leidende IBS-Mensch ein Weichei ist. Das ist er nur, wenn er sich nicht dagegen wehrt. Und einige hier im Forum haben das sogar verstanden, aber nicht alle.

Um dann letztendlich mal auf den eigentlichen Ursprung für diese Diskussion und meine Beiträge zurück zu kommen :



			
				Hand schrieb:
			
		

> Ich geh morgen zum Kunden uns sag ihm er stellt entweder seine Maschine ab, oder ich stell mich ab.



Und nun ? Betriebsarzt und Betriebsrat informiert und mit Dringlichkeit zur Besichtigung der Baustelle eingeladen ? Und nicht vergessen, lass unbedingt Deinem Cheffe eine Kopie der Einladungen zukommen, sonst ist er sauer (ist er danach sowieso ). Wenn Du also Arbeitnehmer bist, wäre das der richtige Weg, jedenfalls wenn man genug Ar..h in der Hose hat.

@Hand : Ich hoffe, das Du uns dann berichtest, wie das von Dir geplante Ultimatum vom Cheffe und vom Kunden aufgenommen wurde und über die Reaktionen darauf. Das Thema und der Umgang mit diesem Problem ist an sich sehr interessant und zu schade, um durch Beiträge von Trittbrettfahrern aus Kasachstan in den SV zu landen. 

Gruß vom

Question_mark


----------



## Perfektionist (29 Oktober 2011)

*Heulsuse ...*

tja, mein lieber QM, was machst Du, wenn die Meinungen darüber, was Dein Chef/Kunde für zumutbar hält und was Du selbst für zumutbar hälst auseinander gehen?

Hand hat hier das Forum dazu befragt, wie andere damit umgehen. Und nun fühlt er sich als Heulsuse - zumindest haben ihm das verschiedene Beiträge hier so nahe gelegt.

Gut - auf den Standpunkt: "entweder die Maschine oder ich" kann man sich stellen. Und man kann dies als heulen sehen. Man kann denjenigen als Weichei betiteln. Man riskiert mit so einem Standpunkt auf jeden Fall seinen Job.

Fazit: ausprobieren ob ein vernünftiges Arbeiten für denjenigen, der es tun soll, unter den gegebenen Bedingungen möglich ist. Und wenn nicht: Abbruch und reden.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Oktober 2011)

Hand schrieb:


> Ich geh morgen zum Kunden uns sag ihm er stellt entweder seine Maschine ab, oder ich stell mich ab.



Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, das er weder mit seinen Chef noch mit
seinen Kunden das Gespräch gesucht hat, um eine Lösung zu finden. 
Es sieht eher danach aus, das er nach einer Rechtfertigung sucht, wenn er
die Brocken einfach hinschmeißt. Ich bin auch in einer Branche beschäftig, wo
es unzumutbar laut ist, eine IBN bei lauten Umfeld, ist Schwerstarbeit. 
Aber ich versuche mich den Lärm zu endziehen, heute sind die technischen
Möglichkeiten etwas anders, wir haben zb die Mickie Mäuse, womit man sich
über Funk untereinander verständigen kann, der externe Lärm wird raus-
gefiltert. Wenn das nicht hilft und es wirklich so laut ist, ist das schon
längst erforderliche Klärende Gespräch zu suchen um die Arbeiten für alle
Beteiligte zum guten Ergebnis zu bringen.


----------



## Cassandra (29 Oktober 2011)

Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, dass Hand bereits viel diskutiert hat, aber nicht verstanden wurde. Das liegt vermutlich daran, weil es dafür zu viel laut ist... *ROFL*


----------



## Perfektionist (29 Oktober 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Es sieht eher danach aus, das er nach einer Rechtfertigung sucht, wenn er die Brocken einfach hinschmeißt.


oder es fehlt am Mut, den Konflikt anzugehen.

Die Geschichte erinnert mich irgendwie an meine sehr ungeliebten Schulungsaktionen. d.h., nicht ich agiere, sondern der Kunde will geschult werden. Also kommt eine Abordnung Leute, die an der bereits aufgestellten Maschine während Produktion noch gerne etwas erfahren möchte.

Da wünsche ich mir schon seit langem sowas, wie ein Motorrad-Headset. Manchmal sehe ich Leute durch das Werk laufen, die mit sowas funktechnischem geführt werden. Sollte ich mal ansprechen, ob ich diese Einrichtung mal für meine Schulungen ausleihen darf.

Neulich hab ich für Schulungszwecke ein OP7 nach OP77 konvertiert, um das für die Schulung beschissen platzierte Gerät neben dem Schaltschrank als Runtime auf meinem Lappie präsentieren zu können. An einem ruhigen Eck, was nicht ganz so direkt neben der Maschine war ...


----------



## Question_mark (31 Oktober 2011)

*Ich muss darüber auch nach Jahren noch grinsen ..*

Hallo,



			
				Perfektionist schrieb:
			
		

> Also kommt eine Abordnung Leute, die an der bereits aufgestellten Maschine während Produktion noch gerne etwas erfahren möchte.



Wobei mir dann schon mal vom Endkunden unter dem einzuweisenden Bedienpersonal und Instandhaltern auch Kaufleute untergejubelt wurden 

Das hat wahrscheinlich am kostenlosen Kaffe und dem Gebäck gelegen. Ich hatte so etwas wie einen inneren Reichsparteitag, nachdem ich das erkannt hatte und mich dann besonders intensiv um diese Personen gekümmert habe. 

Und auch die echten Bediener und Instandhalter hatten Ihren Spass dabei 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## c.wehn (9 April 2013)

Hi,

also ich kenne das auch nur zu gut.

Konzentrationsprobleme auf IBN oder Störungssuche beim Kunden.

Bin öfters in der Stahl- und Steinindustrie tätig. Wie schon oft geschrieben... Wer schon mal an einem "so" lauten Ort war kennt die Problematik.

Ich habe einen Kunden der aus einem unterirdischen Tunnel Steinmaterial aufs Band gerüttelt bekommt.
Dieses Material wird dann in eine überdimensional große Waschtrommel geworfen in der die Gesteinsbrocken dann im freien Fall unter Beaufschlagung von Wasserdruck gereinigt werden.
Dann geht es weiter über weitere Rüttelsiebe etc. wo die zu großen Steine dann durch fallen und weiter gebrochen werden.

Nach der Umrüstung von S5 zu S7 zur IBN haben wir die Laptops angemacht und die Anlage hochgefahren..... Die Anlage hat dann unsere Laptops wieder runtergefahren....
Die Festplatten konnten dem Schalldruck nicht Stand halten und haben schlapp gemacht! Das war eine knifflige IBN Situation.. 

Immer dran denken:
 Es gibt immer eine Lösung,
 die Situation ist irgendwann vorbei,
 die Kraft die ihr darin investiert euch über sowas zu ärgern lieber in die Lösungsfindung einbringen.

Gruß


----------

